# Sick coworker



## Seaglass (Nov 30, 2009)

Say your partner shows up to work sick. They're coughing, sneezing, and seem a little feverish. Do you... 

A. Not worry, as long as they wear appropriate BSI.  
B. Go with BSI but keep a close eye on them. 
C. Ask if any coworkers owe them a shift. 
D. Not worry at all, and let them go without BSI. 
E. Something else. 

Let's say you're doing IFTs, and your patients often have seriously compromised immune systems. Does your answer change? 

How about if you're on a crew of 3 or more, and your partner isn't essential for a functional crew? Or, conversely, if losing them will mean taking the ambulance out of service for the shift?


----------



## redcrossemt (Nov 30, 2009)

E... they go home! 

Anyone with the flu not only puts their partner and other co-workers at risk, but also multiple patients in the course of the day. H1N1, and the seasonal flu for that matter, can devastate those with compromised immune systems. Or could devastate their partner, let's say because of a history of asthma!

BSI... does that include the sick employee wearing a surgical mask all day??


----------



## medicdan (Nov 30, 2009)

Working in a system that makes employees feel that they have to come into work when ill is clearly problematic. Find a way to send your partner home, bring someone in, and keep your patient's safe.


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 30, 2009)

redcrossemt said:


> BSI... does that include the sick employee wearing a surgical mask all day??



Yep.


----------



## Dominion (Dec 1, 2009)

Ask my partner to wear a mask if I feel concerned enough.  I know when I went into work with a bad sinus infection I wore a mask while with patients.  I explained to them the situation and everyone was cool with it.  The problem with this line of reasoning is we're told 'flu like symptoms don't go to work' BUT our work will not forgive your points for following that guideline.  So we pretty much have to go in and be told to go home.  Some people take the points, I'm still in probation and I am eligible to be fired with 3 points.  One day off is a point, two days in a row is two points, everything past that requires a doctor excuse.  If you are off for two+ days and get a doc note, if it's valid you get only one point vs. the two.  If you do not get a doc note you get two points per day after the second.  So lets say 6 days off without a note and you'll get 10 points.


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 1, 2009)

Our union negotiated policy for one of the county systems I worked in had the right to suspend you for showing up work ill.

After asking around, several other departments had the same policy. You get sick time now use it. If you are that ill and show up, they have to protect the patients and your coworkers due to your lack of judgment.


----------



## Seaglass (Dec 1, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> You get sick time now use it.



Out of curiosity, how much sick time do you get?


----------



## Onceamedic (Dec 2, 2009)

We earn PTO time (paid time off) every pay period.  I am a relatively new employee, so I get 8 hours biweekly.  People with more seniority make considerably more.  This time is paid and is used whenever you are ill, have family emergencies or just want some vakay...

The company will also allow you to go into deficit numbers if the reason(s) is valid, for example sickness.  

I think its pretty generous and I take advantage of it to keep burn out at bay.  If I was ill I would not go in.


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 2, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> Out of curiosity, how much sick time do you get?



This varies place to place but at this county, you earned enough where it would be possible to do one shift a month/month and a half.

Working 24/48 means you have 3 days off before needing to return, possibly longer if you feel ill on a shift or the following day.

You also have vacation time which can be used or shift trades.


----------



## sbp7993 (Dec 2, 2009)

E! If they are sick, then they need to go home and get better. They could spread a virus to a patient with a weak immune system, not to mention get everybody else at HQ sick as well.


----------

